# Hogs in Arizona Strip



## nyp165

Are there still hogs in Az Strip? Or have they been hunted out? I have been thinking about making a trip there, but its a 5 hour drive and don't want to waste my time if there is a slim chance of coming a cross a hog. Would much appreciate any tips.


----------



## fishreaper

Here's a link to an old thread I found. Its all the information I can give.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/35445-wild-hogs-az-strip.html


----------



## nyp165

Thanks for the help. I have seen a lot of info from 2012-2013, but just haven't seen anyone talk about it recently. So I am concerned there is nothing around anymore.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Went down last weekend and talked to a few rancher/farmers. They say they're still there but are pretty scattered out. We didn't focus on finding them so not sure how hard it is to do now. I heard it was pretty tough without dogs.


----------



## fishreaper

You may call what ever entity governs that portion of the state. They'd probably be able to slide some information your way if not hook you up with a biologist or something. I know they're aching to kill as many as possible. I'm not especially familiar with the area, so my usefulness ends here.

Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## nyp165

Hmm good to know. Sadly don't have any dogs yet. One of these days when I actually have some space. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nyp165

UPDATE: Just talked to the BLM office in St. George (435-688-3200) and they have special pig hunting packet that they are emailing me. Details where they spend most of their time apparently. They also said there are about 100 pigs in the area. It seems the population might be growing then. From what I see online, 1-2 years ago they were saying 40-50 pigs.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I always thought about going down and hunting them when I was living in Cedar City. I never got around to it though. I had the same packet you are talking about mailed to me. One of the posters on this forum from St. George has seen them before. As has been said, if you don't have dogs I would expect it to be a tough hunt. It's a fairly small number of pigs roaming around a very large area.


----------



## Spotnstalk

A pig population almost certainly grew. They get hard to hunt when they are pressured and very smart animals. They say you have to eliminate 75% of the population to keep it from growing. Once they are there they are most likely there to stay


----------



## nyp165

Hmm thanks for the info. Sadly I don't have any dogs yet. I might still go give it a try. Even if I don't come across any hogs at least I would a good time tromping around a part of the country I have never seen. 

Any tips to improve the chances of a dogless hog hunt in the Arizona Strip?


----------



## mikevanwilder

Find water, get a scatter gun and get in the thick and nasty. That's where they hang out most days. 
I know High Top Outfitters has a few guys that will run dogs down there for you if that is a way you want to go.


----------



## ThaCrabapple

Find water. From water find recent sign. Bait recent sign.

Big pigs are still out there.


----------

